# UNEXPECTED BFP after ttc for years and finally giving up.



## Forrest

Hi, I am so shocked to get my BFP because I've been ttc for years, I tried clomid 50mg two years ago, got a bfp and then mc at 11wks or so. :(
I waited a while, used clomid several times and nothing!
This year I used clomid in February and still bfn so I got fed up and I quit ttc.
Af showed up on March 17th ....So I thought my tubes were blocked for sure and had decided to see a doctor etc. So I didn't use opk, didn't calculate ovulation... hardly did any bding, just went on with my business. :coffee:
Af was due on April 17th or so and I usually have a pouch in my purse with af supplies, I felt all af symptoms and was feeling the witch will show any moment................she didn't :thumbup: thank GOD. April 18th I still felt symptoms but still nothing. I thought about testing (just for the heck of it) because I had a bonus 'answers' PT from my last opk. I forgot about testing!
April 19th I woke up feeling like testing, I didn't bother. Went back to bed, tired etc...woke up 10:30 am and decided to test because I had an appointment with my hairdresser and I ALWAYS test for bfp before colouring my hair while TTC. However I didn't expect any good news. I guess it was my instincts that just knew it was a bfp. AS SOON AS I DIPPED THE POAS I SAW TWO PINK LINES! I wasn't sure because I never used 'answers' before so I got a clear blue poas (which I had since over a year) and AS SOON AS I DIPPED IT,(with the same urine I used for the other test/ second morning urine) I SAW A POSITIVE! By that time I looked at the answers test and BAM! Two dark red lines. I was standing in shock and confused :wacko:
I am still in shock. I am more scared and worried than excited.I didn't even think about a bfp and I finally got it.
Just two days before my bfp I went with my friend to her first dr's appointment and I was very sad when I saw all those pregnant women. She wanted to go to the nursery and I said no. I couldn't handle it..not knowing I am pregnant!:shrug:
I haven't told anyone except my hairdresser and my hubby (who is excited).
Immediately I called him on work and he came...saw the bfp, took me to the hospital to confirm it, made my first appointment and went back to work lol.
He's been showering me with royal treatment ever since and even bought me a gift Just Because. :cloud9:


----------



## Shey

Congrats mami!


----------



## lesh07

Congrats hunni. Xx


----------



## Forrest

thanks ladies. Now it's scary after a mc because I'm worried about loosing this pregnancy too. Have you had af symptoms when you got your bfp? When did it stop?


----------



## bumski

massive massive congratulations to you, reading stories like this brings a tear to my eye because i understand how hard the last few years must have been for you. enjoy every minute hun xxx


----------



## Taniablack

Wow, congratulations!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## junebaby08

this is awesome!!! so happy for you!!! congrats


----------



## Forrest

Thanks gals. I am so shocked that I though it was all a dream until I saw my pregnancy tests (which I have in zip lock on my dresser) lol I'm so happy. Another amazing thing is that someone offered me to go to a 'witch doctor ' for the lack of words........ to get "help " becoming pregnant. However, my response was -
I don't want a child from the devil. I serve THE ALMIGHTY GOD. HE IS ALL POWERFUL, HE created it ALL by HIMSELF and nothing is too hard for HIM to do.!!!! I leave it in the hands of GOD. So I no longer have that friend but I'm glad I didn't go and dabble in witchcraft etc.
Even though I was hurting I just had to trust GOD and wait upon HIM. Sometimes we are tested and tried before we can be rewarded /blessed :)


----------



## Forrest

bumski said:


> massive massive congratulations to you, reading stories like this brings a tear to my eye because i understand how hard the last few years must have been for you. enjoy every minute hun xxx

Thanks bumski, I'm enjoying but at the same time I'm worried and I think I'll do my happy dance at 7months! Lol just kidding. 
I see you've been through a lot too. So happy for you.:flower:

By the way ........your dog is adorable :)


----------



## CharCharxxx

So happy for you, enjoy it hun congratulations! Xxx


----------



## bumski

Forrest said:


> bumski said:
> 
> 
> massive massive congratulations to you, reading stories like this brings a tear to my eye because i understand how hard the last few years must have been for you. enjoy every minute hun xxx
> 
> Thanks bumski, I'm enjoying but at the same time I'm worried and I think I'll do my happy dance at 7months! Lol just kidding.
> I see you've been through a lot too. So happy for you.:flower:
> 
> By the way ........your dog is adorable :)Click to expand...

thankyou, hes cute in small doses lol :winkwink:

yeah it took a long time to get this little one but she has def been worth the wait, i agree on the worrying though, there hasnt been a day go by iv not worried over something but at the same time i enjoy every bit of it. massive congrats again :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## liz1985

Congratulations! X


----------



## Forrest

Thanks ladies, Fx it's a sticky bean :)


----------



## Forrest

thankyou, hes cute in small doses lol :winkwink:

yeah it took a long time to get this little one but she has def been worth the wait, i agree on the worrying though, there hasnt been a day go by iv not worried over something but at the same time i enjoy every bit of it. massive congrats again :flower:[/QUOTE]

I absolutely love dogs and I've been begging for a puppy for years but the landlord won't allow it :(. I even told my hubby either we move and you get me a dog or a baby!!! :haha:
He is thrilled now lol.


----------



## Louise88

Oh wow congrats :D I look forward to sharing this wonderful journey with you. I wish you a happy healthy 9 months :D


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations :D x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Fantastic! Congrats hun x


----------



## babytolove

Amazing story!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Forrest

Louise88 said:


> Oh wow congrats :D I look forward to sharing this wonderful journey with you. I wish you a happy healthy 9 months :D

Hi Louise - thank you. How far along are you?


----------



## Forrest

babytolove said:


> Amazing story!!! Congrats!!!

Hi babytolove... congratulation to you too. When is your due date? Mine is December 25th so far. I'll have to confirm it with the Dr. My first appointment is on Monday April 29th so Fx :winkwink:


----------



## skimomma

Congratulations! I've been at it for years too so it makes me extra happy to read your story!


----------

